# Getting the back out



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Today I realised what I had been missing after 4 years of TT driving. REAR WHEEL DRIVE! Blimey, the fun you can have at 20 mph in the wet is fantastic. Of course, I only do it when there's no traffic around (or people for that matter) but you really feel like you can control the power in this car, and therefore, when it does step out of line, you can control that too.

[smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep - loving light, nimble, RWD. So much different


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Great fun isn't it! - can be a *little* on the tyre shreading side in the dry, so I generally only bother on damp/wet days :wink:


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Sounds like soon you will all be attending 'Drift Club' events.
I couldn't agree more, thats why I have a RWD Track Day car.
But, I do like the (apparent) security that my TT gives me
on the public road in all conditions.


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

So how's the 911 going Raven? Sounds like you are having fun. All being well I will be joining the RWD drifting club next week when my Boxster arrives.

James


----------



## Monique (Jun 11, 2002)

Know what you mean about rear end out. I have a set of rear P Zeros (3500 miles) that need replacement.. 2 track days did not help any.

Wife loves the TTRQ... I love the Porker.


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

I went through a set of rear tyres in month when i first got the griffith  it was a great month, if not a little expensive :roll:


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jamesl said:


> So how's the 911 going Raven? Sounds like you are having fun. All being well I will be joining the RWD drifting club next week when my Boxster arrives.
> 
> James


911 is still fantastic. Just getting nicely run in with about 800 miles on the clock - have started enjoying the sport chrono button - turns the car into a completely different animal...

Which Boxster are you getting? And what spec??


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Raven

Just got the call I have been waiting for. My Boxster arrives next Thursday. Spec is:

987 Boxster 'S'
Basalt black/Stone grey leather interior
Heated Seats
Bose and Wind Deflector
err....floor mats

That's about it. How did you manage to sleep when you knew your car was a week away? 

I drove a Boxster with the sport chrono and thought it was excellent. I really like the colour of your 911 - not seen a new Boxster in that colour yet.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

jamesl said:


> Raven
> 
> Just got the call I have been waiting for. My Boxster arrives next Thursday. Spec is:
> 
> ...


Excellent - nice car. And from a few reports I've read, as quick as the 997 around a certain German race track!

The Slate Grey seems to be quiet rare actually, so much so that I hadn't even seen one in the flesh before buying. Was a bit nervous about it, but it seems to look good - even when dirty.

So did you spec sports chrono or not? :?:


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Awesome isn't it mate! 

There is a car park by me that is deserted on a sunday, it has no drainage so the water settles to give it a perfect 2-3mm layer. Stop, right foot down and yank the steering wheel.... away i go!!


----------



## jamesl (May 15, 2002)

Raven

Didn't opt for sport chrono. It felt fast enough in standard guise - plus this is my first RWD car so it will be like learning to corner again after the TT.

Kev - There is a massive retail park up the road from me....bring on the rain 

James


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Certainly enjoying the RWD on my car  Going from fwd/quattro to rwd is like adding 50% to the driving experience - in the TT you sit back and let esp/stability control do all of the work - with rwd your mind is always busy thinking about/checking that rear end aswell :roll:

Quattro is safer but it ain't nearly as much fun :wink:

Kev - you are thinking about getting a Civic Type R (?) how do you feel about going back to fwd?


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

In the rain tonight, I went one stop further, I turned on the Sport button, and flicked off the PSM (similar to ESP on the Audis). The great thing is that it's so controlable - you don't feel in danger at all (although obviously I wouldn't do it with anyone around) and with a flick of the steering wheel you can capture it.

I can see I'm going to have to properly get this out of my system by going on a track day.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

raven said:


> In the rain tonight, I went one stop further, I turned on the Sport button, and flicked off the PSM (similar to ESP on the Audis). The great thing is that it's so controlable - you don't feel in danger at all (although obviously I wouldn't do it with anyone around) and with a flick of the steering wheel you can capture it.
> 
> I can see I'm going to have to properly get this out of my system by going on a track day.


Did the same thing myself in the Boxster at Bruntingthorpe, and in the Monaro at Bedford.

Just be prepared to take 6 months worth of 'normal' tyre wear, out of the tyres in one afternoon :roll:


----------

